# DAYTON vs ZENITH vs CHINA DIMENSIONS



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I keep seeing that D'z and Z's have different offsets than Chinas. If so that means the Chinas have a deeper dish fom the outside lip to the spoke, and less of an offset at the inside right? 

Anyone got the official measurents for each wheel in 13" x 7"? inside lip to the hub, and outside lip to the spokes? I know theres some loose wheels and some rulers layin around.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hno:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

sup Coast Como estas homie


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I can tell you this I measured the backspacing on my Ds compared to my new Zs, and the offset is about a 3/8 differance between the 2, meaning the daytons tucked a little better.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

someone post up measurements, im fixin to have a rear shortened so i can run em all if id like! :cheesy:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

1 5/8" from the back lip to the adapter on a 13x7 china.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Oct 18 2007, 09:47 PM~9035813
> *1 5/8" from the back lip to the hub on a 13x7 china.
> *


I'll have some measurements off mine today too. I want to see if it matches.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 18 2007, 08:42 PM~9035288
> *I can tell you this I measured the backspacing on my Ds compared to my new Zs, and the offset is about a 3/8 differance between the 2, meaning the daytons tucked a little better.
> *


Can you get the measurement from the lip to the hub for each of them? 3/8" don't seem like much, but it can make the difference between rub and no rub.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 18 2007, 10:39 PM~9035736
> *someone post up measurements, im fixin to have a rear shortened so i can run em all if id like! :cheesy:
> *




i have z's on my coupe lays 3 wheels w/ no problem


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 09:48 AM~9038032
> *i have z's on my coupe lays 3 wheels w/ no problem
> *


Yep should not be a problem


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

china's are 1 7/8" (several different names, LA, Player, OG, McClean, Nameless wheels in plain white boxes, etc. everything from $150 a set through $350 a set, always measured the same)

daytons are 2"


zeniths are 1 7/8" (i heard they changed, but havent bought any in 2 years)

and the old McClean bolt ons were like 1 5/8" (i think, that was like 1994, its been awhile)

that is comparing about 10 sets of wheels that i have owned personally, plus 3 more sets of zeniths that i have measured that belonged to a few friends, and a few other sets of china's, and 2 other sets of Daytons (except the blvd's, those were 1 7/8").


all together i have measured over 20 sets of wheels from 1994-2006, I havent bought anything since 2006.





i hope the info helps.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 19 2007, 08:40 AM~9038411
> *china's are 1 7/8" (several different names, LA, Player, OG, McClean, Nameless wheels in plain white boxes, etc. everything from $150 a set through $350 a set, always measured the same)
> 
> daytons are 2"
> ...


That's the info I was lookin for. Some Official shit, not just guesses, or what was heard.  Thanks


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 19 2007, 09:53 AM~9038541
> *That's the info I was lookin for.  Some Official shit, not just guesses, or what was heard.    Thanks
> *


you are welcome


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 19 2007, 11:40 AM~9038411
> *china's are 1 7/8" (several different names, LA, Player, OG, McClean, Nameless wheels in plain white boxes, etc. everything from $150 a set through $350 a set, always measured the same)
> 
> daytons are 2"
> ...


I wanna know the official measurements for zeniths now since they changed them!  thanks tattoo for the info!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

This is how I got 1 5/8" on an OG wire wheel. My 88 spoke Daytons measured 1 3/4" to here.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Oct 18 2007, 11:47 PM~9035813
> *1 5/8" from the back lip to the adapter on a 13x7 china.
> *


TRUST ME...THIS ***** KNOWS HIS CHINAS! :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Oct 20 2007, 09:55 PM~9047739
> *This is how I got 1 5/8" on an OG wire wheel. My 88 spoke Daytons measured 1 3/4" to here.
> 
> 
> ...


you are measuring with 6 lug adapters. that will give a different measurement all together.

he wasnt asking about putting them on a jap mini truck. :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 19 2007, 12:42 AM~9035288
> *I can tell you this I measured the backspacing on my Ds compared to my new Zs, and the offset is about a 3/8 differance between the 2, meaning the daytons tucked a little better.
> *


I keep hearing that the new Zeniths are the same offset as Dayton, but I have yet to see anyone actually prove this...? :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 22 2007, 07:31 AM~9055766
> *yeah, but too bad, 6 lug adapters dont work the same. they dont measure the same way that normal CAR adapters do.
> Daytons are well KNOWN for having a 2" back space, that is why they always cleared the rear of caddys better than any other wheel. and its the reason why the Glasshouse guys have to run spacers in the front IF they have fresh brake pads.
> *


I SECOND THAT


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 22 2007, 06:25 AM~9055726
> *you are measuring with 6 lug adapters. that will give a different measurement all together.
> 
> he wasnt asking about putting them on a jap mini truck.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 22 2007, 08:26 AM~9055731
> *good luck
> I PMed the resident "Zenith" spokesman, and I never got an answer.
> my best guess was, he didnt know.
> *


 :uh: wow no pm here...i will have an exact mesurment today with pics


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 22 2007, 12:55 PM~9056737
> *:uh: wow no pm here...i will have an exact mesurment today with pics
> *


Nice. :thumbsup: Let's see those 14x7s...Big body owners want to know!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 22 2007, 12:55 PM~9056737
> *:uh: wow no pm here...i will have an exact mesurment today with pics
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 22 2007, 08:31 AM~9055766
> *yeah, but too bad, 6 lug adapters dont work the same. they dont measure the same way that normal CAR adapters do.
> Daytons are well KNOWN for having a 2" back space, that is why they always cleared the rear of caddys better than any other wheel. and its the reason why the Glasshouse guys have to run spacers in the front IF they have fresh brake pads.
> *


I only said that because Duez Paid is the "China Master" :0 I dont really know if he was just throwing bull shit out there or not lol.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Oct 22 2007, 08:25 AM~9055726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep saying that to yourself.



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2007, 12:21 PM~9057302
> *I only said that because Duez Paid is the "China Master"  :0 I dont really know if he was just throwing bull shit out there or not lol.
> *


Got more Chinas than a nike factory.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

I see 1 11/16"


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ohh ...well all i know is that they fit and dont rub


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Oct 26 2007, 09:15 PM~9091938
> *I see 1 11/16"
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


1 3/8" is where the coat hanger is intersecting the tape measure. but if the coat hanger (or anything else used against the lip of the rim) isnt perfectly straight, the measurement isnt going to be correct.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 26 2007, 07:19 PM~9091954
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 1 3/8" is where the coat hanger is intersecting the tape measure. but if the coat hanger (or anything else used against the lip of the rim) isnt perfectly straight, the measurement isnt going to be correct.
> 
> ...


You need to get a tape with the fractions on it.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 26 2007, 07:19 PM~9091954
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 1 3/8" is where the coat hanger is intersecting the tape measure. but if the coat hanger (or anything else used against the lip of the rim) isnt perfectly straight, the measurement isnt going to be correct.
> 
> ...


Looks like a little more than 1 5/8 to me. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Oct 26 2007, 09:24 PM~9091977
> *You need to get a tape with the fractions on it.
> 
> 
> ...


goddamn i am a retard.



i was counting 1/8's passed the half inch mark, for some stupid reason (on my part) I was looking at the 1/2" mark (on the 1.5" line) and counting 1/16ths, as if they were 1/8's.






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 26 2007, 07:27 PM~9091996
> *goddamn i am a retard.
> i was counting 1/8's passed the half inch mark, for some stupid reason (on my part) I was looking at the 1/2" mark (on the 1.5" line) and counting 1/16ths, as if they were 1/8's.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Atleast you can admit you were wrong doesn't happen around here much. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 26 2007, 09:29 PM~9092013
> *Atleast you can admit you were wrong doesn't happen around here much. :biggrin:
> *


fuck it, I GOOFED, shit happens, lol...



here, i fixed it. Duez is right, its 1 11/16" but if the straight edge used across the lips of the wheel isnt straight, then its not going to be right (no matter how bad you fuck up while reading the tape like i did).












old Zeniths are 1 7/8" back space.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

EXACT MEASURE MENT MONDAY ALONG WITH SOME ADJUSTMENTS


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

EXACT MEASURE MENT MONDAY ALONG WITH SOME ADJUSTMENTS


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

EXACT MEASURE MENT MONDAY ALONG WITH SOME ADJUSTMENTS


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I just measured the backspacing on my new Zeniths its exactly 2 inches.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

EXACT MEASURE MENT MONDAY ALONG WITH SOME ADJUSTMENTS


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

EXACT MEASURE MENT MONDAY ALONG WITH SOME ADJUSTMENTS


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

EXACT MEASURE MENT MONDAY ALONG WITH SOME ADJUSTMENTS


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 26 2007, 08:26 PM~9092233
> *DONT TELL HIS ASS THAT HE'LL COME UP WITH SOME BULLSHIT AGAIN ............20 SETS SOLD PER MONTH "NOT A GOOD JOB A GREAT JOB"
> 100% SATISFIED CUSTOMERS
> EVEN IN WARRANTY ISSUES ALL 100% TAKIN CARE OF HOMIE
> *


A fact in my case after fedex decided to not handle my new rims with care, took care of my damaged wheels no questions asked, I even offered to pay shipping and he handled it.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 26 2007, 07:28 PM~9092241
> *JUST TO LET EVERY ONE KNOW THE TRUTH THIS FOOL SOLD SOME WHEELS TO TIM IN HOUSTON AND NEVER SHIPPED THEM AND BELIEVE ME HOMIE WE KNOW YOU STILL GOT THEM
> *


 :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

EXACT MEASURE MENT MONDAY ALONG WITH SOME ADJUSTMENTS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

EXACT MEASURE MENT MONDAY ALONG WITH SOME ADJUSTMENTS


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

This topic sucks :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

EXACT MEASURE MENT MONDAY ALONG WITH SOME ADJUSTMENTS


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

EXACT MEASURE MENT MONDAY ALONG WITH SOME ADJUSTMENTS


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 26 2007, 10:51 PM~9092334
> *HOPE ITS SOON  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I'LL CHECK MY CALENDER.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

EXACT MEASURE MENT MONDAY ALONG WITH SOME ADJUSTMENTS


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 26 2007, 10:55 PM~9092354
> *EXACT MEASURE MENT MONDAY ALONG WITH SOME ADJUSTMENTS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Hmmmm :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 26 2007, 09:55 PM~9092354
> *EXACT MEASURE MENT MONDAY ALONG WITH SOME ADJUSTMENTS
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 26 2007, 08:22 PM~9092219
> *I just measured the backspacing on my new Zeniths its exactly 2 inches.
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 26 2007, 11:58 PM~9093033
> *
> *


 same as dayton right?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 27 2007, 12:22 AM~9093499
> *same as dayton right?
> *


Very close.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Oct 26 2007, 05:15 PM~9091938
> *I see 1 11/16"
> *


me too


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 27 2007, 02:26 AM~9093883
> *Very close.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------

